# Place card Holder



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, everyone. My friend commissioned me to make something like this for her wedding:









It's basically what i think is called a sandwich board. Both sides will have chicken coup wire, and the place cards will be attached to the wire with wooden clothes pins on either side. I've never done anything like this before, so i am a bit nervous. Anyone have any ideas?! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like it would work well like the photo that you show. Make sure the corners are well secured as to help prevent racking. If you are going the paint the frame, (white) then perhaps paint the clothes pins the same color.A simple pivioting side brace with a stud and wing nut should help add stability. I have seen a lovered door turned upside down with a backer board and the slots used to hold the tags.


----------

